
Stephen Hawking: This is the most dangerous time for our planet - doener
https://www.unlimited.world/unlimited/this-is-the-most-dangerous-time-for-our-planet
======
icomefromreddit
> We can do this, I am an enormous optimist for my species, but it will
> require the elites, from London to Harvard, from Cambridge to Hollywood, to
> learn the lessons of the past month. To learn above all a measure of
> humility.

We're doomed.

~~~
woogiewonka
Hahahaha, more poor people getting access to phones = easier for rich man to
spread false statements. Great, now all we need is Hollywood to make more
disaster movies. Oh wait, they're too busy cranking out superhero crap. We are
indeed doomed.

~~~
32h8
on point. Facebook is Ganges.

------
geooooooooobox
See that's the darn problem... "but it will require the elites" (not saying it
is untrue), if the common man will not rise above himself, we as a species are
doomed, regardless of what the elitists want. Build all the fancy cities, good
infrastructure, good everything, but the common man needs external influence
to do a deed that contributes to the civilization as a whole, what happens
when that external influence goes away? we are back to square one

~~~
sopooneo
I feel like this was the good side of religion. At least within subgroups of
people.

------
pjbster
_" We now have the technology to destroy the planet on which we live, but have
not yet developed the ability to escape it."_

Interesting choice of word: "escape". Not: "fix".

~~~
auggierose
Well, he literally means escaping to other planets.

------
jimnluna1
Maybe it is time that you accept Christ as your Savior..

